# Lets see some substrate pictures!



## APBorisov (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm trying to get some ideas on new substrate and can't make a decision, so I thought I would turn to you guys for some inspiration.

So far, I'm leaning towards an all black sand so my Cichlids really "pop." Specifically, it's the CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate (I know it's for planted, but I assumed it would still work for fish only, and it's the only plain black I could find).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's mine, its a pool filter sand called Nephelyine Seyenite. It has little parts of black which i think looks cool.










From a distance it all looks gray when the lights are on.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I used washed plaster sand from Lowes for mine.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Eco-Complete african cichlid sand.










Close Up


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

CaribSea "peaceriver"


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

There are types of black sand out there, if that's what you're really looking for. There are some other really nice looking sands that aren't black, and you're seeing some of them here.

I had the planted aquarium substrate, and it's larger particle sizes than sand.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have silica sand from lowes


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Quikrete all purpose sand










Aragamax


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i used pool filter sand from walmart and mixed in some crushed coral and cichlid sand.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

This substrate was purchased The Aquarium Center in South Jersey. I forgot what it is called but it's specifically for African Cichlids. Looks like it has some crushed coral and small shells. It is a buffer and keeps the ph perfect for the Africans.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I use a crushed coral, agranite, and crushed shell, mixture...

It keeps the water hard, and the PH high...Iâ€™ve really been pleased with it...

Oh, the fish like it too...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

nice setups.....i plan on using some play sand with some black sand mixed in to get the look of the "Cichlid Sand" without the price...........

Robb


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Plenty of good choices. I like the Nephelyine Seyenite and Eco-Complete Sand. 8) It looks good with the black mixed in with the white...just my humble opinion...


----------



## Mr Goby (Apr 20, 2006)

Kids playpit sand, cheap and cheerful and the sand fish love it :thumb:










what they live over in the lake,


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

This is S Grade Color Quartz. I personally love it and have had no problems with it damaging either of my HOB filters. I do find some minimal amounts of sand in the filter media, but never hear it or have damage.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

more more!!!! lol let get more substrate pics up!


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

The problem with dark substrate is the fish waste becomes quite apparent. Unless your doing syphons every 2 days it becomes quite unsightly. The finer the substrate the more waste sits on top (good for cleaning, horrible for showing).


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Coral sand that I purchase at my LFS, I have it in my Mbuna, Tanganyikan and fry tank and it camouflages waste and helps keep my PH stable.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

TMS: Tahitian Moon Sand


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

1/2 play sand mixed with 1/2 all purpose sand: quikrete brand from lowes

If I was to do it again I would go heavier with the all purpose sand and lighter on the play sand. The all purpose sand it what has the larger grains of different textures which I prefer.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a quick shot that I had up on Photobucket. The tank uses S Grade Colorquartz. Sorry for the obnoxious flash.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

No worries on the flash. How can you not love the colors on those two guys. WOW!


----------

